# Golden Free to Good Home-Tennessee



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you reply to the post with contact info for the GRCA rescue list? 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can copy the url in the address bar when you are looking at that post and paste it here, that should link back to the picture and info.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is a link to the FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/?sk=lf#!/media/set/?set=a.2071648596622.127000.1407110283


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is Jack*

Here are some pictures of Jack.

I went to his Facebook Page and THINK MAYBE he is safe. I emld. Dianne Smith to ask her.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I figured two different dogs-Jack (darker)and Dusty. Looked like someone was interested in Jack from the get go, I just hope a good home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are both gorgeous .. hope they find good homes.


----------

